# Moving to Modena



## jac2466

My husband is taking on a 2 year assignment and we will be coming over from the US soon. (End of Aug/begining Sept). He will be working at the Maserati offices. I am looking @ the International School of Modena for my children who will be enterting kindgergarten and 2nd grade. Any feedback on the school would be much appreciated. Can anyone give feedback to what areas they would recommend living. Would like to be close to the school and not to far from my husbands office. Any other tips, advice, etc. would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## huntingqueen

jac2466 said:


> My husband is taking on a 2 year assignment and we will be coming over from the US soon. (End of Aug/begining Sept). He will be working at the Maserati offices. I am looking @ the International School of Modena for my children who will be enterting kindgergarten and 2nd grade. Any feedback on the school would be much appreciated. Can anyone give feedback to what areas they would recommend living. Would like to be close to the school and not to far from my husbands office. Any other tips, advice, etc. would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


Hi,your post is from last year so you have probably found what you were looking for.But if you have some more question or you need some info please contact me.I'm from Modena and I live near Maserati,I also have a daughter so I know anything about children in Modena.ciao


----------



## jamesford

huntingqueen said:


> Hi,your post is from last year so you have probably found what you were looking for.But if you have some more question or you need some info please contact me.I'm from Modena and I live near Maserati,I also have a daughter so I know anything about children in Modena.ciao


Hello, I would like to send my son to the International School of Modena and would be very interested in any information/opnions you have of it. I was wondering what the fees would be for a three year old?


----------

